# Big Trout Fishing 11/12/16



## Capt.ChrisO (Jun 22, 2016)

The big trout in East Matagorda are thriving, plus plenty of smaller keeper trout and big flounder. This trout went 26" 6lbs - CPR'ed. And, it looks like we have out 1st cold front next weekend. This will really help to improve Big Trout Fishing. I have 11/17, 18, 23 available and a couple of days available after Thanksgiving. December will fill up fast.

Capt. Chris
832 766 2745
www.BigTroutFishing.com


----------



## Olliver (Oct 24, 2016)

Nice picture


----------



## Poolman (Jul 1, 2012)

sweet


----------

